# Terribilis with possible leg issue



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have noticed recently that one of my terribilis holds his leg odd when he is relaxed. He also sits more on leaning forward on his belly than the others. He rarely pulls it tight against his side like the other leg. Could this possibly be an injury or am I just being paranoid? The Rep-cal and Herptivite was opened 5 months, 6 days ago. I plan on using the new cans this weekend. I dust every feeding alternating which I use. He is 7 months old.
















Getting ready to move..doesn't pull it as close as the other foot.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Candy,

If you do not have some spots in the vivaria which would offer the teribilis some dry land I would suggest checking out the bottom of the foot for any rawness to the feet or a possible open wound. 

I have a Teribilis who first showed signs like this about a week ago and thinking it was the supplements i never got a look at the leg until a few days later and by this point the rawness had changed to an open wound. 

Many say that these guys do not require some dry land parts in the vivarium to rest on, but I have found plenty of others who have run in to this issue who had no dry land areas.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I checked the bottom of his feet, leg as soon as I read that post and all is good. He usually hangs out on a dry plant leaf at night and for the most part during the day if he is not hunting.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Was watching him eat today and he does not pull the foot in to his side at all now. I am wondering if this is a birth defect type thing or if he injured it a while back because I was looking through some old photos and noticed his knee was turned funny in this one (he is the middle frog). There is a little scratch or mark on his belly area close to the beginning of his leg. Looks more like a scar in the other photos.








.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

definitely looks to be swollen, do a search here there was a tinct with a similar problem a few months ago, dont remember what was recomended.


----------



## Murlerurce (Mar 12, 2009)

*authentic designer handbags*

<SPAMbot, Gone, Catfur>


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like this frog just holds his leg that way when he is relaxed. This picture was taken a few days ago and he is holding his foot tight against his leg again. The very next picture I took of him, his leg looked like it did in the other pictures. I did open new suppliments even though the other ones were not 6 months old yet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks fine good to hear!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm glad she's looking well.............and nice photo!

Deb


----------

